# Taxes on salary in Houston



## pericolo (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,
I'm trying to find out how many taxes would I have to pay in Houston.
All I find is that there is no personal income tax, but I can't believe that.
Would that mean that the salary is tax free?

Does somebody know how do taxes work in Houston?

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This is Texas, not heaven but close enough for Texans:>)

You will have deductions for social security, unemployment, potentially some local tax, ... It depends on your personal situation such as income, marital status, how you claim your monthly deductions (married, married filing single). Your HR department will give you a complete break down. 

Rest assured - you will pay just in a different way. Real estate taxes are extremely high, groceries are taxed, vehicles go through an annual inspection, even house alarms have to be licensed.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There may be no personal income tax in Texas, but you still have to pay taxes to the Federal level of government. In the US there are several different levels of taxing authority.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pericolo (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anybody know any good web to calculate these Federal taxes?
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

pericolo said:


> Does anybody know any good web to calculate these Federal taxes?
> Thanks


irs.gov


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Hope this helps. This will be for 2013. For Texas, there is no state tax, just Federal. Of course if you buy property as mentioned above, the real estate taxes are high... 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/moneybu...deral-income-tax-brackets-and-marginal-rates/

I'm not sure if l am allowed to post this. If not, please delete. Thank you.


----------

